# Notebook oder Tablet ?



## Skugrig (5. November 2015)

Hi

 

Folgende Sache

meine Mutter will nun ein PC. Am besten etwas tragbares, aber nicht unbedingt für unterwegs, ich bin da etwas unschlüssig. Ich hoffe auf ein paar Ratschläge.

Es soll also entweder ein Notebook oder ein Tablet PC sein und zwar nur für Chatten, Youtube schauen etc. also hauptsächlich nur zum Internet surfen. Ich will da gerne mein Win 7 Installieren.

Ein Notebook ist ja zum Chatten besser aber eine Tastatur kann man auch für Tablett kaufen. Der Notebook ist aber teuer, verbraucht mehr Strom und hat bessere Leistung und das muss ja eigentlich für ihre Zwecke nicht unbedingt sein, andererseits hab ich gelesen dass Tabletts Probleme mit Windows haben und auch schlechtere Bildqualität bzw. geringere Auflösung haben und dann brauche ich da glaube ich noch dieses G3 was dann nochmal extra kostet.

Die Frage an die mit Erfahrung mit beidem Geräten, was wäre da nur zum Internet surfen und Filme schauen, Chatten empfehlenswerter?


----------



## painschkes (5. November 2015)

Naja..wenn sie auch unterwegs (also in der Bahn oder sonst wo) Internet haben/nutzen will, ist ein Tablet mit Simkarten-Slot wohl die einfachere Variante..gibt zwar auch extra Geräte wo man die reinpacken und das dann auch mit einem Notebook nutzen kann, aber ich denke nicht, dass sie das dann auch immer noch mitnehmen mag.

 

Am besten wäre wohl einfach mal zu MM/Saturn zu gehen und sowohl mal Tablets als auch Notebooks "anzugrabbeln" und dann zu entscheiden.

 

Und eine Budgetfrage ist es natürlich auch noch.


----------



## Thomy88 (18. November 2015)

Hi Skugrig,

 

Hat deine Mutter Erfahrung mit Tabletts oder Smartphones?

 

Da das Gerät auch zum Chatten genutzt werden soll, würde ich ein Notebook empfehlen!

 

Sonst einfach bei Saturn und Co vorbeischauen wie painschkes geraten hat!

 

Gruß Thomy


----------



## LikeTropi (16. Juni 2016)

praktischer für unterwegs allein wegen dem Gewicht ist natürlich ein Tablet. Auch wenn es nur die Funktionen chatten und surfen erfüllen soll, eignet sich doch gut ein Tablet für deine Mutter.


----------



## slook (20. Juli 2016)

Also ich hab ein Yoga von Lenovo. Das wohl einzige elektronische Gerät, neben meinem BB, dass mich überzeugt hat.

 

Am Ende muss Sie sich wohl dafür entscheiden ob ein Gerät ohne Tastatur reicht. Internet geht dann auch übers Handy


----------



## Tikume (20. Juli 2016)

Tablet kann sie weniger kaputt machen.


----------



## eNragedRaskal (19. August 2016)

iPad Air, kannst auch n gebrauchtes nehmen mit 16GB, die sidn günstig zu bekommen


----------



## Kalg (31. August 2016)

Hast du dir mal Tablets mit Tastatur angeschaut? Ich denke, damit fährst du dann ganz gut. Die scheinen gar nicht so schwer zu sein, zumeist weniger als 1kg und reichen ja für deine Zwecke mit Sicherheit völlig aus. Allerdings habe ich keinen Plan, wie viel die kosten, aber dazu hattest du ja nichts weiter gesagt...musste mal schauen.


----------

